# Aquarium Volume Calculator



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Aquarium Volume Calculator (W.C.S. Ltd.)

Stumbled on this link earlier, for anyone who was considering making their own aquarium and was wondering how much water they could get in it.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Link saved to desktop.

Thanks SinCrisis! A very useful link!:-D


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

here is another good one Sin thought you may like this...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

haha, i use that one all the time as well. I just hate that pop-up ad that they have... but otherwise a very excellent link.

AQadvisor is what i mainly use when i want to stock my tank, but i use the other link for figuring out how much actual volume i will have after glass thickness is taken into account. Its a little more exact for trying to figure out how much volume is left after application of glass sides for DIY projects that need to fit a shelf exactly, etc.

On another note, maybe not in the DIY section, but there should be a helpful links sticky somewhere with sites like this..


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmm good idea.. i will report your post so that the other mods can look the idea over and see what we come up this.. thank you for the suggestion !!


----------

